# What is it?



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

What is the implement behind the tractor at the top of the page? Appears to be spreading out windrows like a teddar, but never saw one do that even a job. Or is it a windrower that you have to run driving backwards? Don't get much exposure to fancy equipmnet in my part of the Missouri Hills.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:nerd: 

John I never could understand that picture or what its doing. I am still trying to figure out what the green is and why it it stays between the tires as the ????? goes by. My first thought was that it was a swather but that dont look right either.


OK farmers, What the hell is that machine & what is it doing?.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Good question for red-n-green or partsman, or better yet, Andy. He's the one who put it on there. What is the purpose of leaving that uncut swathe in the middle? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Guy Driving is lookin straight ahead*

He is cutting and spreading whatever the rows are at the same time.I am thinking someone took artistic licence drawing the picture. It was not a farmer.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree, it looks like a city-boy artist's rendition of what they think a tractor might do. Either that or it's a grass restorer that glues the cut stalks back together. Whatever it is, it doesn't depict anything real.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yah, doesn't make sense. It is either pulverizing the greenery in reverse... which explains the non-straight lines. Last time I checked, mulching something that big would leave a light green streak and not light brown. So that kills that theory

Or, it is planting seeds and running over it with a radioactive beem to super grow them. Not likely


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:globesnow 

I am really getting a kick out of all of the wild remarks and analytical commentary about the picture.  It is amusing as 
heck!  I especially like the "radioactive beams" and "city-boy rendition" HAHA --- 

Smiles.
outta here


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

....but no one has answered the question??????


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

artist rendition. Look at the shadow lines. They are strong behind the tractor along the crop line, but nothing comparable in the next row. If the shadow is that prominent behind the tractor on the right, the next row should have the same shadowing levels instead of a hint of shadows. 

Also, the shadow lines of the tractor start out with the concept that the sun is late morning... 10:00am or early evening, yet the crop shadow lines don't follow that, more like 12:00.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

or that the tractor is much higher than the croplines and is casting a larger shadow????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

My amusement continues....     -- Pretty soon there will be superzooms of 800x-2000x going on and you can bring in that girl from the movie "Rising Sun" to analyze the pixels and see if the disc was forged or not ---  

edro: 
Andy


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Admin, instead of laughing at everyones ideas, how about an answer rather than just drooling.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am not laughing at you guys --- just enjoy the discussion. 
The official answer will come shortly -- maybe right on the dawn of the 10,000 post. 

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

No way out... Costner.

I was going to download the pict and blow it up because the shadows don't look right on the driver either... but it's not a regular downloadable jpg.

John *.?-!.* --> Not sure, but Andy probably doesn't know either, probably just liked the picture. While it's wacky, it's nice looking.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*worse yet*

Check out the John Deere At the bottom of the forum.This guy looks like he running over his rows to get at the next row he is working.Remind me not to hire him.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Slipshod, you never miss a beat! I thought that was a wild looking pic of the JD too ---- so I put it into the mix....


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

The one at the bottom appears to be using one of them thar fancy winrowers, or swather, type rig that cuts and winrows at the same time. If he is, then running over the winrows is no big deal. The one at the top appears to be doing the same thing, but it is either a bigger self powered one than I've ever seen, or it is mounted on the rear of a tractor and you have to run backwards :worm:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Some of the newer tractors are reversible now, run at the same speed in either direction and the operaters controls swivel to the back with the seat. I'd say it is a mounted haybine on a Ford reversible tractor, and he's mowing hay.
Never really looked all that close at th epicture until you guys mentioned it. It also looks like a company ad photo, they are often retouched, explaining the shadow thing you guys mentioned too.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay, I just saw the JD you guys were talking about, he's mowing hay with a pull-type haybine, I run one of them all summer, about 12 hours a day, ( ceptin' mines RED :smiles: ) and the only way to turn into the next row is by running over the already mowed hay. It doesn't cause any harm.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

:ditto:
i'd say parts man has got it. loks like a mounted haybine maybe a honeybee on a bi-directional ford-new holland as for running over the swath on the ground its the only way to make the corner without leaving some crop stand.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Parts man is absolutely correct --- no "city-boy" renditions, this is an actual picture. 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Parts man is absolutely correct --- no "city-boy" renditions, this is an actual picture.
> 
> Andy *


Yeah, an actual picture of a "city boy's" rendition! :smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Parts man is absolutely correct --- no "city-boy" renditions, this is an actual picture.
> 
> Andy *



Cool!! Do I win a prize!!!:clown:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yes you do*



> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Cool!! Do I win a prize!!!:clown: *


And here it is.:lmao: 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/lecar.jpg>


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Le Car? That is a luxury rig compared to the 8 year old 4CV I bought in 66 to drive to college. turtle


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*that's not what i meant*

My complaint with the guys work is that he changed up the direction he was working and he has to drive over a lot of cut crop to get squared up again. You can see tire tracks coming across several rows.It seems to me not to be a very efficient pattern he is using to work the field. doing a lot of driving where he is not getting any work done. John Deere guy that is.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, cool, I need a new lunch box!! 


Slipshod, the guy is going around a 4 sided field, the crop is on his left, at th end of the row he makes a circle to the right to square up for the approach to th enext row across the end, that's how it's done!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Right again, parts man ---- Boy you are on a roll ------ 

2 pics down and perhaps MR 10000??????????

Wowser.


Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Right again, parts man ---- Boy you are on a roll ------
> 
> 2 pics down and perhaps MR 10000??????????
> ...


 I don't know about 10000, I'd have to really keep a sharp watch to beat Jody and Leo to that one!!:lmao:


----------

